# Ponds



## *GoGoGo Fish!* (Jul 6, 2005)

Okay, I got a pond, but I want to make it bigger some how. I was thinking of making a new pond a few feet away from it and adding a stream then waterfall at the end of the stream to connect both of the ponds. But my question is how do I build a pond. the pond was here when my parents moved in with my oldest sister. Before I was born. SO I wanted some suggestions or information from people that have built a pond and what kind of critters would be good to put in the pond.
I use to have koi but they wouldn't stop breeding so my parents sold them and now they want to re do the pond and put new fish in it.

I thought of some fantails, shubunkins, some tap door japinese snails, a bull frog, mosquito fish and maybe a turtle.

thanks


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The mosquito fish would not last long if there were fantails and shubunkins in the pond. They would become lunch for them. Snails are always a good thing as they will help keep it clean of algae. 

Depending on the size of the pond turtles, frogs, and goldfish of any type can be a delicate mix. 

Other than personal taste I dont see why you wouldnt want to stay with koi. They have been raised generation after generation to be viewed from the top as opposed to through a glass tank. If you are able to get them to breed there are many places to sell them off and that would be extra money to help with the pond. Some types of koi can literally go for thousands of dollars. For that you could higher a landscaper to really do the pond up right. LOL

Do you know how the existing pond is built. Does it have a concrete bottom or a pond liner.


----------

